# lace monitor noob



## scorch (Sep 2, 2012)

hi guys im looking at getting a lace monitor but i need to know everything first anything i should know about them befor i get one also im looking at ideas for a enclosure an wee to get my lace monitor from in melbourne any ideeas???


----------



## GeneticProject (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this your first monitor species? What other reptiles do you have?


----------



## scorch (Sep 2, 2012)

not for now but this is a year or 2 from now just getting a good start im getting 3 bearded dragons in afew weeks and iv had my heart set on a lace monitor since i was a little kid

not for now but this is a year or 2 from now just getting a good start im getting 3 bearded dragons in afew weeks and iv had my heart set on a lace monitor since i was a little kid

- - - Updated - - -

any advice is good and im getting the beardies as a starter till i find a good breeder adn enclosure for the monitor


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Sep 2, 2012)

Try the search function mate, heaps of useful lacie threads out there!


----------



## GeneticProject (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh ok no worries. I would personally suggest getting another monitor species soon to begin with so that you have some basic experience with monitors and habits. It's good to see your not jumping straight into it. 

Cheers Barf


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, 3 beardies, or 300, aren't going to prepare you for a lace monitor. 

You'd do well to start with a smaller monitor species and work your way up. Lacies are a dangerous reptile to keep, and you'll need a few years of monitor experience under your belt before considering a lace monitor.


----------



## scorch (Sep 2, 2012)

well what monitor would you suggest?


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 2, 2012)

Ridge-tailed monitor.

And then in a year or two, you could move up to a sand monitor.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 2, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> Ridge-tailed monitor.
> 
> And then in a year or two, you could move up to a sand monitor.



I heard that sand monitors can be good beginner monitors if ur looking for something on the bigger side. But i dont really know for sure cause ive never owned any monitors.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Sep 2, 2012)

If you're looking to work your way up from something small start with either Ridge-Tailed Monitors or Black-Headed Monitors. If you want to go straight for the big stuff go for either a Sand Monitor or Spencer's Monitor. Just don't get a Lacie until you have around 4-6 years of experience of monitor keeping under your belt I reckon. I'm at around 2 years so I still have a way to go before I think I'd be ready for a Lacie, so you're not alone mate.


----------



## scorch (Sep 2, 2012)

ok kool thanx guys any idead on a enclosure?


----------



## Pilbarensis (Sep 2, 2012)

As adults they need a lot of space which usually only an outdoor enclosure can provide. Although if you're just beginning with reptiles I wouldn't even think about a the setup just yet mate. Give yourself some more time, see how it goes with the beardies and then make a decision on were you plan to go from there.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Sep 2, 2012)

v. panoptes and v. gouldii are fine monitors for beginners. They are pretty hardy. Its EXCELLENT to see that you are one of they few people that will research and animal FIRST! then acquire the preferred species. Not the other way around! If more people were like you then their would be less issues throughout! Good on ya!


----------



## snakeman478 (Sep 2, 2012)

V. panoptes as a beginners monitor jairusthevirus21. Really??? You have obviously never kept yellow spotteds. V. gouldii. Yes, but as suggested go with a smaller species first and work your way up.


----------



## loungelizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Lacies are as hardy as hell but also very aggressive.
I refuse to even enter the enclose on hot days especially when their at head height on a tree basking .


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 3, 2012)

loungelizard said:


> Lacies are as hardy as hell but also very aggressive.
> I refuse to even enter the enclose on hot days especially when their at head height on a tree basking .



I hear thee!  Hot days are a nightmare when trying to feed them. I guess this is when pits really come in handy, as opposed to aviaries.


----------



## -Peter (Sep 3, 2012)

My big boy charges you and will stop just in front of you to feed. I think. I always pike it and throw the food before he gets to me. It's full on.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 3, 2012)

All the smaller monitors are useful for beginners, ackies and Bleack-headeds would be the most suitable in my opinion. The larger species such as Gould's, panoptes and particularly Lacies have the potential to cause serious injury if you cop a bite. There are numbers of people out there who have lived to regret the trust they placed in their "tame" monitors, and with Lacies, the switch from benign and passive to feeding mode can be so quick it's imperceptible and by then it's too late.

Jamie


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting beardies first are a good start lace monitors can become big and very dangerous.They can become aggresive you just need to study them and learn there mannarisms If they start growling or a loud hiss leave them alone if they start puffing there neck up do the same if you dont they will run at you.But they are amazing lizards very shy for the first year or so.Theres no need to work your way up to lacies hey It was my first monitor or lizard I had been keeping snakes for about 6 months before hand but they dont have the ability to cause serious bodily harm so just be careful and respective and know your reptile and everything will be good


----------



## snakeman478 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well said Jamie


Pythoninfinite said:


> All the smaller monitors are useful for beginners, ackies and Bleack-headeds would be the most suitable in my opinion. The larger species such as Gould's, panoptes and particularly Lacies have the potential to cause serious injury if you cop a bite. There are numbers of people out there who have lived to regret the trust they placed in their "tame" monitors, and with Lacies, the switch from benign and passive to feeding mode can be so quick it's imperceptible and by then it's too late.
> 
> Jamie


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> If they start growling or a loud hiss leave them alone if they start puffing there neck up do the same if you dont they will run at you.



Growling? 

Defensive bites are the least of your worries, it's when they don't hiss or puff their neck but just run straight at you because they think you have food that they're most dangerous.


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 4, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> Growling?
> 
> Defensive bites are the least of your worries, it's when they don't hiss or puff their neck but just run straight at you because they think you have food that they're most dangerous.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Boidae (Sep 4, 2012)

Lacies can make great monitors, if they are kept by highly knowledgable and responsible owners. 
If you are a newbie, forget it. 

As mentioned earlier, Gouldii are a great monitor if you're after something a bit on the large side. 
They don't get as large as Spencers, and they're certainly much smaller than a Panoptes or a Lace.
They tend to be a bit skittish in nature, but I'm sure there are some quiet ones out there. 
Like all monitors, they have insane feed responses, so keep you hands well clear.

Maybe not the best starter, as I think smaller ones ie. Ackies, Gillens, brevaudica, blackheads etc. will be easier to keep in general, but certainly a monitor to think about a bit further down the track.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 4, 2012)

also are you going to be buying 3 enclosures? Beardies are best housed individually


----------



## ingie (Sep 4, 2012)

In my experience, (which isn't extensive  ) a mertens is a good larger monitor for someone not yet ready for lacies. Of course it would be ideal to start with something smaller, but if you are not willing to wait then I think mertens are ideal. The ones that I have kept and observed, seem reluctant to bite, unlike a lacie. Mine would go for the tail whip and hiss. Of course they still have that typical _Varanus_ crazy food response, however I think they are _more_ beginner friendly and you can have a lot of fun landscaping beautiful enclosures with pond space. I love being able to watch mine asleep underwater in plain site, or swim around. If you got a hatchling, you would have ample time to observe and learn about it's behaviour while it grew. They are easy to feed as they spend most of their time underwater and you can stock their pond with live prey like feeder fish, yabbies and prawns, as well as top up the food bowl while they are no where near your fingers  Not that many baby monitors would be wanting to come at your fingers.... My young spencers sure did though.  By the time they are a big bold adult charging out of the pond to snap the food up at lightning speed, you would hopefully be prepared! I don't handle my mertens though, I just enjoy watching them. I would certainly recommend a beginner taking a "look but don't touch" role with their monitors. Even the tiny ones can slice up your fingers in ways you never thought they could with such a little mouth.


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2012)

crocdoc said:


> Defensive bites are the least of your worries, it's when they don't hiss or puff their neck but just run straight at you because they think you have food that they're most dangerous.






sd1981 said:


> when his eyes dilate and goes into feed mode, all bets are off.



VERY VERY true. I've had a TINY little love bite from my male because he was warm and hungry, no hissing or messing about, just came at me for food without any warning. Even after he jumped at my hand he kept coming, I had to pin him and get out of there! He's what I would consider a good lacie, very tolerant. If he's not hungry he's fine but he's ALWAYS very curious and enthusiastic for food! I know my animals well, I've had them for years, but even still I NEVER trust a lacie because food is always on their mind! The bite caused a lot of blood and a bloody heap of pain but no real damage thank god! This is nothing but a minor scratch. It bled for 2 days and I lost the nail from my thumb... a proper bite and it was good buy fingers  I wont go in with them on a hot day and even when I do only in the early morning or late afternoon and only after they've been fed! Honestly, a year later and the scare still hurts occasionally. Serves as a good reminder for me.


----------



## thomasbecker (Sep 4, 2012)

I understand why many young people want to get lace monitors. They are big, cool and is an unusual animal to keep. As others have said, people shouldn't get a lace monitor as their first reptile or having no big lizard experience. First of all, they are dangerous. Second of all, it will cost a lot of money in terms of their required husbandry and food. 

Best to see how you go with the bearded dragons and then in later on down the track expand into the monitor species with either ridge-tailed monitors, storr's or black headeds as they aren't big but show the typical monitor actions which you would find in lacies but without the danger of large claws and sharp teeth.


----------



## whyme (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont think we can keep panoptes in vic........... yet. Jason's post should be taken into consideration when looking at purchasing a lacie. They can do a great deal of damage in an instant. Even keeping the smaller monitors beforehand doesn't really prepare you for lacies. On the job experience from a great keeper cant be beaten.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 5, 2012)

Spencers are a much safer option for large to medium monitors..... pussycats of the monitor world. Also, lacies are cute and fun when they are hatches, but try and sell a 1.8 meter angry male.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 5, 2012)

It's definitely a good idea to start with small monitors first, just so you can understand a monitors personality (very differant to any other lizard species). But I understand some people are impatient and just want to jump into the big monitors right away.

If that is the case? I would recommend a Spencer's as a large first monitor. They look cool, get big, sound scary with their constant hissing, but their not as dangerous. You run very little chance of being bitten by one, as they prefer to tail whip and hiss. 

Heres a video a friend of mine took. It shows you just how fast and dangerous a big Lacie can be. Even if these lacies were "tame" and able to be picked up, all lacies turn into this at feeding time.

How Not To Feed A Big Monitor Lizard - YouTube


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 5, 2012)

That clip really is up there with cuddling polar bears at the zoo. I wouldn't be encouraging anyone to feed Lacies in that manner. Good illustration of what can happen though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> v. panoptes and v. gouldii are fine monitors for beginners



My _Panoptes'_ feeding response is stronger than that of my _Varius'_. A 5' _Panoptes_ in feeding mode is not something that I would recommend to someone who's just stepped up from something like a Bearded Dragon.


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 5, 2012)

That video still gets to me.


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2012)

Just watched that video for the first time. It definitely shows what happens when you mix lacies, warmth and food. Having said that I have nothing positive to say about how they're feeding them, that was absolute stupidity!! Anyone who thinks that's how to maintain and feed lacies just shouldn't be keeping!!


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've seen that clip a heap of times.... Serves a good reminder of the mindset of a Lacie when it smells food... My little guy launches across the enclosure for food, however, I only feed him from one of the lids, and reach in from the other lid.... When I go to the 'food' lid, Chopper goes nuts... Shows no interest at all when I open the other side.... That said, you can never afford to let your guard down, especially with the tame ones!!!!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Sep 6, 2012)

snakeman478 said:


> V. panoptes as a beginners monitor jairusthevirus21. Really??? You have obviously never kept yellow spotteds. V. gouldii. Yes, but as suggested go with a smaller species first and work your way up.



Well i never had any issues??? first monitors i ever owned.... any particular reason they wudnt be good for a novice???


----------



## ingie (Sep 6, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Well i never had any issues??? first monitors i ever owned.... any particular reason they wudnt be good for a novice???



Probably because they grow very quickly and are a very solid monitor that could pack a real punch. Some people are naturally good with reptiles and have good instincts about how to manage them. You are obviously one of those people  Not everyone is so lucky 

I would love some lacies, but I talk myself out of purchasing them every year because I like my hands on my arms  One day when I am able to instal a pit in my own place so that I don't have to enter the enclosure to feed, I will get some. I saw photos on here of a fantastic pit that someone built with corrugated iron and glass sliding doors for windows. It looked like a zoo enclosure. I would love something like that.


----------



## ricky_91 (Sep 6, 2012)

my first monitor was a lacie i didnt have a single problem. i had plenty of snakes and lizards before that but i really didnt have a problem. if you do plenty of research and have a good home set up you will be fine


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 6, 2012)

Ricky, do you still have the lacie?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 6, 2012)

New south wales licenceing requires you to hold a smaller species of monitor for a year to gain experience first before stepping up to bigger monitors, that's what they told me anyway


----------



## jack (Sep 6, 2012)

every time i see one of these threads i realise how bloody lucky i must be. 
i have been picking up and pulling laceys from trees since my early teens (and still do occasionally). 
i got my first pet adult one when i was about 15. never had an issue with it, nor the one i have now.
it was only when i joined this site and read a few threads that i found out how dangerous they seem to be.


----------



## jase75 (Sep 6, 2012)

I went for a drive to a national park yesterday and seen about 15 lacies around the camp grounds. People must feed them cause they are not afraid of people. I was taking some pics of one and he just charged at me. He wasn't even that big, followed me for about 5 metres. About a hour later there was a old couple taking pics of one of the lacies. They were only about a metre away from it. The guy was kneeling down to get the pic, I went over and warned him to keep a bit more distance. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before someone gets a bad bite.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Sep 6, 2012)

ingie said:


> Probably because they grow very quickly and are a very solid monitor that could pack a real punch. Some people are naturally good with reptiles and have good instincts about how to manage them. You are obviously one of those people  Not everyone is so lucky
> 
> I would love some lacies, but I talk myself out of purchasing them every year because I like my hands on my arms  One day when I am able to instal a pit in my own place so that I don't have to enter the enclosure to feed, I will get some. I saw photos on here of a fantastic pit that someone built with corrugated iron and glass sliding doors for windows. It looked like a zoo enclosure. I would love something like that.



Naaawww shucks Ingie!... Thanks but probably very far from the truth... ha ha ha. Put it down to luck perhaps.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Sep 6, 2012)

first time I've seen that vid, words... fail.... me


----------



## ingie (Sep 6, 2012)

ricky_91 said:


> my first monitor was a lacie i didnt have a single problem. i had plenty of snakes and lizards before that but i really didnt have a problem. if you do plenty of research and have a good home set up you will be fine


Did you keep him into adulthood? Young monitors are a lot easier than full grown bold ones that charge at you with their slicey end


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 6, 2012)

to all the people complaining about feeding on hot days ect id be asumeing your lacies are in averies of sorts (fully meshed enclosers) if so have you thought about building a feeding trap slot for dropping food in without having to open the door, if YOUR animals are so used to routine and dangerous why not get them used to food comeing from a slot so when you open the pen door its for cleaning and interaction? no food response??


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 6, 2012)

That would work out well if there is only one lacie in the aviary. But when you have two or more, they are more likely to fight over the food, and that's when injuries to themselves occur. Monitors tend to grab what's hanging out of their cagemates mouth, completely ignoring what might be in a bowl right in front of them. When doing so, they often grab the head of their cagemate instead of the food, and a tug-of-war ensues, with lacerations being inflicted on one another. This is the reason why I feed them from tongs - to try and seperate them at either end of the aviary and be offering another food item while the other monitor is busy swallowing its own.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a separate door that I use for feeding mine. I usually put the food in their bowel early morning or late night when it's cooler. I tend not to stick around when they're eating so that they don't associate people and food. The male is usually first to bask hence gets first dibs on the grub. I make sure there's plenty so that they both fill up. I feed the adults twice a week and only go in in the afternoon after they've eatern and always with boots and gloves. I value my digits and getting bitten really really hurts! Makes being bitten by a large adult carpet feel like a tickle


----------



## jase75 (Sep 7, 2012)

You put the food in their bowel ??? I don't think I have heard of that method of feeding before!!! I'm really hoping you meant bowl lol


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 7, 2012)

How do u know when they are full? is it as simple as seeing a python with a good size lump?


----------



## Rickster (Sep 7, 2012)

I keep a couple of ackies and next year jumping into the lacies and can't wait, defiantly a big jump but have mate with them and played with em in the bush for years, but it's like any animal they need respect patience and time for them to trust you, ridge tails, Spencer's or a mertins are a excellent start small but great for the understanding of how smart they really are I'd love a perentie 1 day but that'll be a few years after the LaCie lol, I have beardeds, water dragons, pythons and ridge tails and love em to bits but even still i have to do research before I jump to a LaCie, on the other hand my mate jump straight into reps and got a bells as his 1st and hercules is trained like a puppy lol so all up to the amount of time and effort you put in and the rewards are priceless good luck mate


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> How do u know when they are full? is it as simple as seeing a python with a good size lump?



Lacies are never full 

Yes, usually (if you let them) they will eat until they can't fit anymore in, and they have a bloated/swollen gut. Personally, I don't like to pump mine full of food like that, and keep things in moderation.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2012)

It's difficult feeding 2 monitors when they're both housed in the same enclosure, leaving the food in there in a bowl doesn't work for me, it just creates a fight over the 1 rat while the other rat goes cold. My _Panoptes_ pair keep me on my toes, it's a bit of a juggling act


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 7, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> That would work out well if there is only one lacie in the aviary. But when you have two or more, they are more likely to fight over the food, and that's when injuries to themselves occur. Monitors tend to grab what's hanging out of their cagemates mouth, completely ignoring what might be in a bowl right in front of them. When doing so, they often grab the head of their cagemate instead of the food, and a tug-of-war ensues, with lacerations being inflicted on one another. This is the reason why I feed them from tongs - to try and seperate them at either end of the aviary and be offering another food item while the other monitor is busy swallowing its own.[/Q
> 
> This seems like it could be worked around could you make a divideing nib wall only half way through the enclosure (might take some training) but only feed each one once its ont the right side of the 1200 mm divedeing wall and have 2 slots next to each other wont take long for them to work out where they should be if food is the reward. they are smart i have a few now and dont have a issue ... mind you my 3 are under 1200 mm long (but dont fight over food due to sep feed areas... might not work for every monitor but dose for mine
> cheers Daryl


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 7, 2012)

i got my lace as my first monitor , and gee he has taught me alot of things . my advice to the op is start doing your research now and then wait a couple of years before u buy one . u need to factor in the size of the enclosure that will be needed when its an adult , the food qty it will need . ect ect .


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah i wouldnt feed them till they get that big either, thanks serpenttongue.
Another question, at what age should they be before moving them to an outdoor enclosure?


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 7, 2012)

my boy is about 2 and a half years old , and his been outside for around 9 months .. and he seems to be doing great out there .


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Yeah i wouldnt feed them till they get that big either, thanks serpenttongue.
> Another question, at what age should they be before moving them to an outdoor enclosure?



I would go by size rather than age because you can pump them up very quickly and have them over 1 metre in their first year, if you so desired.

At around 90cm I would put one outdoors in a small aviary, but bring it indoors on unusually cold nights and through winter.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rightio, so since i live around their homerange they would be okay outdoors all year round (with a heated box) when they are adults?


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, they do very well outdoors as adults. I am in Wollongong and my adults stay outside all winter without any artificial heating.


- - - Updated - - -



RSPcrazy said:


> Heres a video a friend of mine took. It shows you just how fast and dangerous a big Lacie can be. Even if these lacies were "tame" and able to be picked up, all lacies turn into this at feeding time.
> 
> How Not To Feed A Big Monitor Lizard - YouTube



That video should really be re-titled "How Not To Feed An Enclosure Full Of Monitors", for the method used in the video (just throwing the food in haphazardly) would work well for a single big monitor, but not for 5 together.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the info serpenttongue.


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Daryl_H said:


> mind you my 3 are under 1200 mm long


Daryl, when your monitors are all adults (and at least one of them is male), come back and let us know how all of your training regimens are working for you regarding feeding. My guess is that your opinions will change. My pair are now 12 years old and every year it gets harder and harder to feed them without accidents - I've tried all sorts of different training regimens over the years, too, trust me. Lol. The training works until it's a hot day and they're both hungry, then the thin veneer of 'civility' brought on by training regimens disappears.


----------



## yeahbutno (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey; one of my mates has a lacie juvie (few weeks old). He fed it a pinkie mouse last night, and it was going crazy looking for another one.. I dont know much about this species, but i was wondering how much people feed their juvies?



- ybn


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 11, 2012)

yeahbutno said:


> Hey; one of my mates has a lacie juvie (few weeks old). He fed it a pinkie mouse last night, and it was going crazy looking for another one.. I dont know much about this species, but i was wondering how much people feed their juvies?
> 
> ybn



Not much nutritional value in Pinkies; I'd be offering an adult mouse/ small chick or quail chopped into bite sized pieces. One item per day at that age. Much more nutritional value and you'd be suprised how quickly it vanishes. 

Make sure your mate has a good hot spot (50c +) then sit back and watch it grow like a weed!


----------



## Jason (Sep 12, 2012)

jase75 said:


> You put the food in their bowel ??? I don't think I have heard of that method of feeding before!!! I'm really hoping you meant bowl lol



It's a very invasive process but it works haha. Dictionary on the phone would be a good excuse but it comes down to my bad spelling 



serpenttongue said:


> Lacies are never full
> 
> Yes, usually (if you let them) they will eat until they can't fit anymore in, and they have a bloated/swollen gut. Personally, I don't like to pump mine full of food like that, and keep things in moderation.



Usually, yes, but not always. By placing the bowel in of an early morning prior to their basking they dont have a feeding response that's as enthusiastic and dangerous. My animals actually 'graze' on the food. They wake up 'cold', venture out and see the food, maybe have a chicken or mouse and then go bask. Once they warm up a little they go back down and have a bit more and than go bask again. They may do this several times before all the food is gone. I have no issues of the fighting for the food or grabbing food out of the others mouth etc. I honestly think they are smart enough to know that there's enough here for two and we don't need to fight over it because if I was to throw a chicken or two at them when they are hot, they'd go absolutely nuts! In regards to eating until they can't fit anymore, sometimes I'll put 10 mice in a bowel with 4 small chickens (not that much for two adult lacies) and it may just get pecked at for two days before it's all gone. If you look at some of the pics I've posted on the threads you'll see that they are nice and healthy, definitely not fat and over weight like some others you see pics of. It may be different to the 'norm' but it's worked for me so far.

- - - Updated - - -



jase75 said:


> You put the food in their bowel ??? I don't think I have heard of that method of feeding before!!! I'm really hoping you meant bowl lol



It's a very invasive process but it works haha. Dictionary on the phone would be a good excuse but it comes down to my bad spelling 



serpenttongue said:


> Lacies are never full
> 
> Yes, usually (if you let them) they will eat until they can't fit anymore in, and they have a bloated/swollen gut. Personally, I don't like to pump mine full of food like that, and keep things in moderation.



Usually, yes, but not always. By placing the bowel in of an early morning prior to their basking they dont have a feeding response that's as enthusiastic and dangerous. My animals actually 'graze' on the food. They wake up 'cold', venture out and see the food, maybe have a chicken or mouse and then go bask. Once they warm up a little they go back down and have a bit more and than go bask again. They may do this several times before all the food is gone. I have no issues of the fighting for the food or grabbing food out of the others mouth etc. I honestly think they are smart enough to know that there's enough here for two and we don't need to fight over it because if I was to throw a chicken or two at them when they are hot, they'd go absolutely nuts! In regards to eating until they can't fit anymore, sometimes I'll put 10 mice in a bowel with 4 small chickens (not that much for two adult lacies) and it may just get pecked at for two days before it's all gone. If you look at some of the pics I've posted on the threads you'll see that they are nice and healthy, definitely not fat and over weight like some others you see pics of. It may be different to the 'norm' but it's worked for me so far.


----------



## yeahbutno (Sep 14, 2012)

Thankyou IV, im glad someone with your knowledge replied.
I know this will vary greatly, but around how big will they be, say around 12 months?

(massive off topic) also around how big will spencers be? 

- ybn


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 14, 2012)

yeahbutno said:


> Thankyou IV, im glad someone with your knowledge replied.
> I know this will vary greatly, but around how big will they be, say around 12 months?
> 
> (massive off topic) also around how big will spencers be?
> ...



Less to do with being knowledgable and more along the lines of common sense, I think, but thanks for the compliment.

Not one I'd like to call regarding size at 12 months. From my experience, it does vary greatly, some of the variables being food intake, temps, wether they're allowed a period of brumation in their first few years and gender. Of course, there are others also. As an example, here's a comparison of a then 6 month old male Lacie with a 4.5 year old female. He's now a few months older and virtually the same size.


----------



## Lockie_1 (Sep 17, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> my boy is about 2 and a half years old , and his been outside for around 9 months .. and he seems to be doing great out there .



I'm curious as to how your monitor handles the weather outside in Melbourne? I'm from ballarat and eventually would like to do the same I think it may have to be half and half though


----------

